# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  مايكروسوفت تطلق رسمياً إنترنيت إكسبلورر 9

## هدوء عاصف

*مايكروسوفت تطلق رسمياً إنترنيت إكسبلورر 9

*



*واشنطن: أطلقت شركة "مايكروسوفت"  الأمريكية ، عملاق صناعة البرمجيات في العالم رسمياً متصفح الويب "إنترنيت  إكسبلورر 9" وإتاحته بـ40 لغة عالمية.*


*

وقد  حققت النسخة التجريبية من المتصفح الجديد رقماً قياسياً في عدد مرات  التحميل بلغ 40 مليون تحميل منذ إطلاقها. وتعمل النسخة الجديدة من المتصفح  "إنترنيت إكسبلورر 9" فقط على نظامي تشغيل "فيستا" المزود بحزمة الخدمات  الثانية و"ويندوز 7". 
وكانت "مايكروسوفت" قد قدمت  أحدث متصفحاتها للمستخدمين في جميع أنحاء العالم عبر ثماني معاينات كان  أولها العام الماضي ، وآخرها النسخة المرشحة التي أطلقت في فبراير الماضي ،  طبقاً لما ورد بوكالة "أنباء الشرق الأوسط".
وينصب  معظم الحديث عن مميزات متصفح "إنترنيت إكسبلورر 9" الجديد قدرته على  الاستفادة المثلى من وحدة معالجة الرسوميات الموجودة في العديد من الحاسبات  الشخصية والهواتف المحمولة الحديثة.
كما أن المتصفح  يدعم تكنولوجيا "إتش تي إم إل 5"، فضلاً عن تقديم عدد من الوظائف الجديدة  مثل الحماية من التعقب لتعزيز الخصوصية عبر الإنترنيت ، وأزرار المواقع  المثبتة ، والصندوق الواحد الذي يجمع بين صندوق البحث وشريط عناوين  المواقع.*
*
*

*نسخة تجريبية من "اكسبلورر 9"
وقد  كشفت شركة "مايكروسوفت" عملاق صناعة البرمجيات أن متصفحها الجديد  للإنترنيت "اكسبلورر 9" يضعها في الصدارة أمام برامج التصفح المنافسة مثل  "جوجل" و"فايرفوكس".
وتسعى "مايكروسوفت" من خلال البرنامج الجديد لتعويض التراجع الذي منيت به مؤخراً مبيعات برامجها للتصفح في سوق البرمجيات في العالم.
وقد أطلقت الشركة نسخة تجريبية للمتصفح الجديد لاكتشاف أي فيروسات قبل طرحه تجارياً في الأسواق.
ومن الخواص التي تركز عليها "مايكروسوفت" في "اكسبلورر 9" السرعة في التصفح على شبكة الإنترنيت مع الحفاظ على الخصوصية.
ومن  جانبه، أكد دين هاتشاموفيتش نائب رئيس مجلس شركة "إنترنيت اكسبلورر"، أن  هذا الإصدار" يسبق كل شيء والآن يحاول الآخرون اللحاق بنا". ووفقاً لشركة  "نيت ابليكاشنز" لتحليلات الإنترنيت ، فإن "إنترنيت اكسبلورر" فقد أكثر من 6  % من حصته في مبيعات برامج التصفح خلال الـ 12 شهراً الماضية.
وفي يناير الماضي وصل استخدام "إنترنيت اكسبلورر" أدنى مستوياته حيث انخفض عدد مستخدميه إلى 56%.
ويقول  محللون اطلعوا على مميزات المتصفح الجديد إن "مايكروسوفت" أشعلت مجدداً  سباق الهيمنة على سوق برامج التصفح مع "جوجل كروم" و"فايرفوكس".
ومن  أهم مميزات "اكسبلورر 9" أن إجراءات حماية الخصوصية تعمل تلقائيا لدى تنقل  المستخدم من موقع لآخر ، وهذا يعني منح مستخدم الشبكة فرصة للحد من مستوى  اتصاله بمواقع معنية للحفاظ على سرية معلوماته.*








*للعلم .. بحياتي ما هضمته لهالمتصفح 
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *للعلم .. بحياتي ما همضته لهالمتصفح 
> *



نفس الشعور  :SnipeR (11): 

اوبرا ,, فايرفوكس ,, كروم ,, سفاري
كلهم احسن من هالمتصفح الغبي

و للأمانة بس انا جربت النسخة التجريبية 9 و حسيتها افضل من الي قبل و اخف شوي , بس ذلك بضل متصفح غبي  :SnipeR (21):

----------

